# Woofer for mini speakers



## TitaniumMan (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi, guys. I prefer to build large, full-range speaker systems, but I've recently acquired some tiny monitors that seem to have potential. I'd like to build a pair of woofers to take away the strain of reproducing frequencies below about 200Hz. That's why I didn't post in the subwoofer forums.

I have a 24 dB/octave electronic Xover and a spare amp, so that part of the project is a non-issue. I can't decide whether to build something relatively small with, perhaps, a great 8 inch woofer, or just grab a 12 incher. Does any company make a fairly large woofer with decent sound at 200 Hz?

I'd greatly appreciate your input. Thanks!


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is one possibility,it is linear enough for more than an octave above 200hz to be used with a 24 db slope.http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-464
200hz is rather high making it necessary to position the sub close to the satelites if you want to get it properly blend with them.If you don't want to crossover any lower (at say 100hz) then the sub should be to one side in line with the sats or in between them.Otherwise the sub will be apparent as a separate source.


----------



## TitaniumMan (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. Dayton's reference series looks pretty **** good, and they are inexpensive. I'm going to build a pair of woofers into a pair of cabinets solid enough to serve as stands for some little speakers I'm anxious to optimize.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

TitaniumMan said:


> Thanks for the tip.


Your welcome.


> Dayton's reference series looks pretty **** good, and they are inexpensive.


 Yes they offer alot of performance for the money.


> I'm going to build a pair of woofers into a pair of cabinets solid enough to serve as stands for some little speakers I'm anxious to optimize.


Great your 200hz xover will be fine, using a pair and having them placed right below the satelites means you are essentially creating a three way biamped system.I bet you will like the results.


----------

